# J&L Orchid Summer Sale Extravaganza



## RNCollins (Jun 18, 2015)

Taken from the J&L website:

J&L ORCHIDS SUMMER SALE EXTRAVAGANZA

June 26th thru July 5th
All regular stock 25% off - that's 10% more than usual


First three days, special guest vendor Carri Raven Riemann of the Orchidphile --- 

Saturday only, first time guest vendor Glenn Decker of Piping Rock Orchids --- Carri and Glen have great plants at great prices, but they are not discounted during our sale. 

SCHEDULE OF EVENTS

Friday June 26th - 1 pm GROWING ORCHIDS UNDER ARTIFICIAL LIGHTS Special guest Patti Lee will enlighten and entertain you with her extensive knowledge of growing under lights. Patti has over 200 plants in her NY apartment. She has been cultivating under artificial light since 1960. Free lunch will be served from 11 - 2pm. 

Saturday June 27th - 1 pm Special one day guest vendor Glen Decker of Piping Rock Orchids will conduct a workshop on PAPHIOPEDILUM AND PHRAGMIPEDIUM CULTURE including a repotting demonstration. Glen will have his world class Paphs and Phrags available for sale all day on Saturday. Here is a great opportunity to visit and learn from this expert. Free lunch 11 - 2pm.

Sunday June 28th - 1 pm Carri Raven Riemann will give her talk on PHEARLESS PHALAENOPSIS CULTURE and will tailor the program to her audience. She will be available all day for questions about growing phalaenopsis. At 2 pm one of us will give a talk on PHALAENOPSIS COMPANIONS, highlighting orchids that will grow well alongside phals. Free lunch 11 - 2 pm. 

Tuesday June 30th - Repotting Day - At 10 am we will give a talk and demo REPOTTING ORCHIDS, WHEN, WHY AND HOW to be followed by a repotting clinic 11 to 1 pm. Please bring your own pots and we will help you repot up to three orchids of your own. No plants over six inch pot size please. We will supply the potting medium for a nominal charge. 

Thursday July 2nd. - Terrarium Day - We will offer a TERRARIUM WORKSHOP from 10 to 12 pm. We will discuss the basics of terrarium culture, suggest orchids that will grow well in terrariums , and demonstrate how to create a miniature environment. Bring a glass container that would be suitable for a terrarium and we will help you select plants and plant it up. Glass globes, large jars , and round vases all make nice terrariums. Use your imagination. We will supply all necessary materials for planting for a nominal charge, but you must bring your own container.

Saturday July 4th - Come between 11 and 1 pm and celebrate Independence Day with delicious Strawberry Shortcake, glorious orchids and us. 

Sunday July 5th - CULTURE PROBLEM SOLVING DAY - Join us for the last of day of our sale when we will focus on orchid pests and diseases as well as other cultural challenges. We will give a talk at 1 pm on this topic. At any time during the day, we encourage you to bring your problem plants - no more than three each - and we will try to diagnose your problem. 




J&L Orchids
20 Sherwood Rd
Easton, CT 06612
203 261 3772 / [email protected] / www.jlorchids.com


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2015)

Cool, I will be there one Saturday, not sure which.


----------



## phraggy (Jun 18, 2015)

Bet you go on the 27th Eric!!!

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2015)

Couldn't make it this weekend. Hopefully next week.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2015)

Made it to the sale today. 25% off, got 7 plants and wish I had picked 2 more. I'll post photos when I get my PC back.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2015)

The storefront from outside-GH is behind this.



Cute mini Masdie



A Dracula



Some stud plants.



More stud plants.



A few Masdie hybrids



A Coelogyne



A Stanhopeia a day too late!  Must have been amazing!



Miscl species



A Barkeria.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2015)

Interesting place. Thanks for the photos, Eric. You CAN take pretty good pictures!


----------

